# Derby/Derbyshire?



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Any meetups/people looking to meet friends in the area?

Trying to put myself out there xD


----------



## lavignesabine (Apr 15, 2021)

I live like an hour away by train which is kinda far


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was looking for a meetup group there on this forum around 2011 when I still lived there lol, not now though. I especially wouldn't now considering I had a crazy online stalker on this forum who kept harassing me a few years ago, and dug up an old thread I made asking the same question as you, and seemed to think I still lived there lol.


----------

